# will this work?????



## loolagigi (Mar 6, 2010)

ok in the pic below i have 5 plants in 1- 5 gallon bucket. the reason i did this was more of an experiment than anything. they are starting to show sex now after 5 weeks in veg. 
now, i dont have a large quanity site dwc tote, but i just recieved a bunch of seeds from tga,joey weed,and dr atomic. the way i germ is in small rockwool cubes.....now...my mission is to find qaulity females to eventually clone. i have 3 more 5 gallon buckets. once i germ my new seeds can i place say 4-5 cubes per bucket and veg until sexed just like i am doing now with the picture below?  
i supose i could use small soil pots to veg the seedlings seperatly for sexing, but the dwc growth is so nice. any ideas would be killer. thanks Loola.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 6, 2010)

I am glad you are getting back on track with your DWC. 

If it were me, I would spring for a Rubbermaid or similar tote and use 3" net pots to keep all the plants separate.  I never have a hard time keeping the roots separated when I veg like this--every couple of days, I gently untangle any roots that are starting to grow together.  This way, when the time comes, you can cull out the males and put the females you want to keep in individual buckets.  

This is a 10 gal tote that I often use when sexing seeds.


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 6, 2010)

finally the HG comes through. listen i would love to do that, but i dont have the money for another tote right now. i just baught seeds, and lights and such. im tapped on grow products. so that being said all i have are the containers i have now. i have 4 5 gallon buckets with a 4 outlet air pump. then i have a dwc cloner i made the other night. 
even if i had a tote like you have in the pic, it would be too big for my veg cabinet. i have 16 seeds germing, i dont know what kind of germ ratio, or m/f ratio im ganna have, just trying to plan ahead. its ganna be tight in the veg/clone cabinet for sure.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 6, 2010)

When I start from seed I like to use soil/big block of rockwool and wait for pre-flowers to sex my plants. My veg area is not large enough for DWC, due to the explosive growth, I have always experienced. Once sexed I clone the females only in a bubble cloner or plug.


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 6, 2010)

so soil huh duck?  yeah i might have to do that. i just thought maybe i could do it the way i have the plants on the one bucket. i germed 16 reg seeds, so lets say 12 germ...with three 5's i could put 4 plants per 5 gall. veg till sexed, then clone in bubbler.
i have 5 plants in the 1-5 gal in the pic.  hmm, i guess its a fked up question. maybe i allready answered it in my first post. still pondering.....soil just grows so slow, hehe. you know what i meen.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 6, 2010)

If they are all in 1 big net pot, how are you going to separate them after you sex them?


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 6, 2010)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> If they are all in 1 big net pot, how are you going to separate them after you sex them?


just use females to take clones from. cut the males at the base of the stem. ?


----------



## pcduck (Mar 6, 2010)

Dead roots in your rez will fowl the water:shocked:


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 6, 2010)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Dead roots in your rez will fowl the water:shocked:


the roots live believe it or not....plant or no plant.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 6, 2010)

It is my understanding that the roots from cut down plants would grow around the plants that are still growing and strangle them, cutting off nutes to the growing plants.


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 6, 2010)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> It is my understanding that the roots from cut down plants would grow around the plants that are still growing and strangle them, cutting off nutes to the growing plants.


i guess thats a "possibility" but seems far fetched as people have several plants in one container with lots of roots all the time. never heard of dwc strangulation, but who knows.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 6, 2010)

loolagigi said:
			
		

> the roots live believe it or not....plant or no plant.



How do they live? Where does their photosynthesis occur to keep them alive? What do they do with the nutes that they uptake? IDK that is why I am asking. I have accidentally broken the crown off and my plant and roots all died


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 6, 2010)

pcduck said:
			
		

> How do they live? Where does their photosynthesis occur to keep them alive? What do they do with the nutes that they uptake? IDK that is why I am asking. I have accidentally broken the crown off and my plant and roots all died


not sure pc. my brother has a dwc tote that has 6 sites. he lost 2 plants as they were males. he chopped them and decided not to untangle roots. finished out the grow with males rootballs still in tote. he said that the males stalk would have a puddle of water in the stem where it was chopped. maybe the females feed off the males roots in a way. im not sure.


----------



## Jericho (Mar 6, 2010)

Interesting. can you document your try with pics? 

And then we can know what really happens.


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 6, 2010)

Jericho said:
			
		

> Interesting. can you document your try with pics?
> 
> And then we can know what really happens.


why not. i have a grow journal called vortex,bb jam,ak47xc99,blue apollo by loolagigi. just started it. swing on in.  ill also keep the 5 bagseed in one bucket pics in there too if you want.


----------



## Jericho (Mar 6, 2010)

loolagigi said:
			
		

> why not. i have a grow journal called vortex,bb jam,ak47xc99,blue apollo by loolagigi. just started it. swing on in. ill also keep the 5 bagseed in one bucket pics in there too if you want.


 
I want to see what effect a cut plant roots would have on ones still growing. if they would harm the living roots etc. would be an interesting experiment.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Mar 7, 2010)

I would have to agree with pcduck. The roots need somewhere to place the nutes for groth. Nutes are need for photosynithesis so the plant can grow. If there is no plant life for photosynithesis to occure then no nutes are being used just by the roots. It may take some time for the roots to die off, but no nutes will be used just for root groth. Roots get the energy "APT" from the rest of the plant by photosynithesis. If photosynithesis cant occure, then roots can not grow.   Learned a lil something from Bio2 lol


----------



## getnasty (Apr 9, 2012)

It sounds like just because you cut a plant off at its stem, doesnt mean that it dies. Proof being in lool's brothers' grow. Why else would a stem have a puddle of water in the center of it, if it werent still alive, uptaking water from the roots through the stem? Every other possibility makes no sense. So, if the plant isnt dead, and the roots survive, they can't contaminate the water. Maybe it was luck, though? I, too, would like to see the experiment repeated.


----------



## PartyBro420 (Apr 9, 2012)

loolagigi said:
			
		

> not sure pc. my brother has a dwc tote that has 6 sites. he lost 2 plants as they were males. he chopped them and decided not to untangle roots. finished out the grow with males rootballs still in tote. he said that the males stalk would have a puddle of water in the stem where it was chopped. maybe the females feed off the males roots in a way. im not sure.




I don't think it's just water.

When i cut down my plants after my last harvest, i chopped them at the stem, and eventually a slimy coating that looked almost like a human scab appeared on the cut site, covering to the edges and sides of the stalk as if it were trying to heal it.


----------

